# Getting steroid injections at 23+5 weeks. Any experiences?



## Hopeful 4 #1

So after my cervix was re-measured today. It had gone from 27mm (10 days ago) to 25mm as of today. My consultant is recommending steroid injections at 23+5 days one on Thursday, the next on Friday. He said my risk for pre-term labour is still in the "low" category, he even said "perhaps around 5%" - But yet he's still recommending the steroids. I'm aware this is to help babies lungs develop and so anything that will potentially give him a fighting chance is obviously what I will be doing, but has anyone been through this?

I'm hoping my lil fighter holds out till at least 28 weeks!! 

I'm confused why my consultant said my risk is so low, yet he's recommending the steroids... and he wasn't worried about a .2mm change in my cervix, and i'm petrified. I'm preparing myself for premature labour as I don't have any other answers. Any experiences will help!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi 

They are just giving you them incase you do go into preterm labour, they don't harm the baby at all they help to develop the lungs and mature them. I went into preterm labour through something different so sorry if i'm not much help, hope you lo stays put xx


----------



## AP

I think whatever happens, you've got the steroids no matter what, and thats a bonus....

Just from experience this week i have learnt cervix scans can be so so out its unreal! I watched my cervux go from 40mm to 23mm and back within 2 mins :wacko: ive had cervix scans since 23 weeks and theyve been odd....


----------



## 25weeker

I was given steroids at 23 weeks as they knew I was going to give birth prematurely. I was pregnant with twins and gave birth at 25+2 but sadly one of my girls only lived a day. My other daughter came off the ventilator after 4 days which I believe was because of the steroids.

I hope your lo stays cooking until term.

X


----------



## nkbapbt

Like usual...I am going to be the odd person out here. While one course of steroids is proven safe to both momma and baby, however the thing about these shots are that they are only good for seven days. There have been numerous studies done that say while one course of steroids can help not only the babies lungs, but can prevent NEC and IVH's. A second course can up the chances of both of these things happening, and if you are given a second dose and do not deliver with in the seven day window....then they will have done no good but sadly still put your baby at risk for these things.

Also more than two doses (and even just two) have been linked to developmental delays and behavior issues.

However that all being said, you must think about the fact despite these found outcomes the benefits of two doses when needed and delivery is without a doubt happening before the seven period is up....out weigh the bad.

In my humble opinion and what I would suggest/do in your shoes, would be to get the one and hold off until you are a HIGH risk for delivery and not a low risk. And honestly? If you are only at a low risk now, I would even maybe wait till you are at a medium risk for the first dose. You only need 24 hours between the two doses, so at a low risk now..you should have time.

Do your research (if you want links I can dig some up, but I won't be online much for the next few days..so bear with me!)!

Good luck and I hope baby stays put for a lot longer!

(I had my son at 23.3 weeks btw)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I had the shot while having PTL with my surrogate son. That was later though, at 32 weeks. He was born at 34w5d and perfect in every way. No breathing issues, no NICU time. He went home with his parents 2 days later. Good luck, honey.


----------



## Agiboma

i had the shots @ 23 weeks and delivered @ 25 +2, we spent 6 weeks on vent, cpac low flow


----------



## kinny24

I was given steroids when I went into premature labor at 24w4d, arrived at the hospital when I was dilated to 5, twins came out at 24w6d (67 hours later). Both could breathe although they will probably be on the ventilators for awhile. So far it's been 2 1/2 weeks and they do need the ventilators and yes they've gotten infections, however they are still alive and the hospital staff seems to catch things very very early. Keep them in as long as you can! Good luck!


----------



## PrincessPea

I only managed to get 1 single injection before my LO was born at 24+4, whether it made any difference I dont know but I do know my LO was only on a ventilator for 24hours to start with then onto cpap where she progressed steadily. She was reventilated after a few weeks for 24 hours but this was due to trapped mucus. 

Good Luck, I hope your LO stays inside for as long as possible. xx


----------



## Dasy25

Hey there i was given the steroid injections at 23+3 and gave birth two weeks later at 25+4. Like PrincessPea said i dunno if it made any difference however my LO was only ventilated overnight and then went onto cpap for 2weeks. She was however on oxygen for some time following this. I say if it has a chance of helping then go for it. 

Hope your wee one stays nice n snug for some time yet. :hugs:


----------



## alparen

My water broke at 25 +6 went to the hospital and was admitted in and had my steroid injections. Then 4 days later I went into labor and gave birth to Samantha at 26+2. Samantha just got off her breathing tube about 3 weeks ago. Her lungs were just not developed enough when she was born. She was taken off the breathing tube and put on CPAP a few weeks ago and shes loving it. She snow 32 weeks old and they are slowly weening her off the CPAP machine. They do it just in case. I also had a short cervix. Mine was measuring 13mm since the start of my pregnancy and I was put on complete rest. I as not allowed to do anything. Not even allowed to stand for more than 15 minutes. It's good they are doing it now and taking the precaution. Hope your wee one stays put!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

alparen said:


> My water broke at 25 +6 went to the hospital and was admitted in and had my steroid injections. Then 4 days later I went into labor and gave birth to Samantha at 26+2. Samantha just got off her breathing tube about 3 weeks ago. Her lungs were just not developed enough when she was born. She was taken off the breathing tube and put on CPAP a few weeks ago and shes loving it. She snow 32 weeks old and they are slowly weening her off the CPAP machine. They do it just in case. I also had a short cervix. Mine was measuring 13mm since the start of my pregnancy and I was put on complete rest. I as not allowed to do anything. Not even allowed to stand for more than 15 minutes. It's good they are doing it now and taking the precaution. Hope your wee one stays put!!! :hugs:

Thanks and I'm glad Samantha is doing well! - Can I ask, was it 13mm from day one? and do you know when it started to actually shorten?? I wish I knew if I could make it to even 30 weeks!


----------



## alparen

mine was 13mm from the day one. It was already shortened due to previous surgeries i had to remove parts of my cervix. So I had to have an ultrasound every single month to make sure it was staying put. I was considered high risk and they talked about putting a stitch in my cervix if it started to shorten anymore. Luckily cupcake stayed put long enough to have the injections and to have 4 more days growth before she decided there was no more waiting! The whole pregnancy was sit sit sit sit sit eat eat sit eat drinks lots of water watch tv.. sit some more. I had to modify my cleaning so I was only able to do one thing a day. Not allowed standing for more than 15 minutes, no heavy lifting, nadda. Dr made me sit on my rump. Just relax as much as possible sit alot eat your heart out and get those fluids in ya. They had told me the more i stand and move about the more risk i was with all the weight pushing on my cervix it could shorten more. xoxox

I always set my goal for this baby was vday if I could make it to vday. A few weeks before my water broke I told my hubby I had a feeling this baby was coming early. Luckily we made it just past vday! 
I know how hard it was. I always felt like I was a walking time bomb. I was terrified half the time because I just had no idea what was going to happen. If you ever wanna chat pm me! or youcan add me onto facebook https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=589636776


----------



## Srrme

I don't remember how short mine was, but when I went in on the 13th of November, but cervix was very short. 

I had two steroid injections, one on the 13th, and the other on the 14th of November -- Elias was born on the 16th at 28 weeks and 6 days. I'm glad I was able to get the steroids, thanks to them, Elias didn't need to be intubated, and was only on 21 percent oxygen, and CPAP.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Well they've decided to give me the steroids next week. I went to the hospital yesterday and asked to be re-measured. They measured my cervix and it was 3cm?! I believe this is "normal". I have been resting for the past week so I don't know if this is why. I'm still going to have the steroids though


----------



## alparen

AWw that's good hun. Better to have them and be safe. Anything to help baby grow in case! Keep resting and staying off your feet as much as possible!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

alparen said:


> mine was 13mm from the day one. It was already shortened due to previous surgeries i had to remove parts of my cervix. So I had to have an ultrasound every single month to make sure it was staying put. I was considered high risk and they talked about putting a stitch in my cervix if it started to shorten anymore. Luckily cupcake stayed put long enough to have the injections and to have 4 more days growth before she decided there was no more waiting! The whole pregnancy was sit sit sit sit sit eat eat sit eat drinks lots of water watch tv.. sit some more. I had to modify my cleaning so I was only able to do one thing a day. Not allowed standing for more than 15 minutes, no heavy lifting, nadda. Dr made me sit on my rump. Just relax as much as possible sit alot eat your heart out and get those fluids in ya. They had told me the more i stand and move about the more risk i was with all the weight pushing on my cervix it could shorten more. xoxox
> 
> I always set my goal for this baby was vday if I could make it to vday. A few weeks before my water broke I told my hubby I had a feeling this baby was coming early. Luckily we made it just past vday!
> I know how hard it was. I always felt like I was a walking time bomb. I was terrified half the time because I just had no idea what was going to happen. If you ever wanna chat pm me! or youcan add me onto facebook https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=589636776

The link for your fb page isnt working by the way! x


----------



## alparen

Hopefully this one works...

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=589636776


----------

